# still cant get it to bloom :(



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

So my False African Violet (streptocarpella) and according to what I've read, they are also known as a primrose.. it still hasn't bloomed. I emailed the seller asking what I could do, he suggested giving it a good trim to shock it.. I did that yesterday.. anyone else have any tips for me? 

It's huge well was huge until yesterday. Now its just big lol. My lighting is the 36" exo terra hood, 5000k bulbs with lumen totaling 6400. Not sure how much you need to trim a plant to put it in shock tho? I trimmed several long and thick stems and the stems that I left, I snipped off the newest growth. 

Just recently I started dumping their water when they poop in it at the base of it, hoping to fertilize it. I read online that they like to be somewhat root bound but its planted in the abg and has aerial roots.. so how's that work? Lol

This flowering plant was going to be the beauty of the tank. I fell in love with the pic of the flower when I ordered it very early in the spring. It's growing beautifully, nice healthy leaves and strong growth. Just no flowers..

Come on all you green thumbers, help me 

Thanks


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am yet to ever get one to bloom in a tank. So my solution, get it out of a terrarium and into normal house conditions and it should bloom. The ones in my plant room and in my window bloom pretty regularly. Ones I have in tanks for years have NEVER bloomed. Cutting it back hard will most likely not work, as I cut mine back hard pretty regularly as it grows fast and it still never has bloomed. Not sure why someone would think cutting it back would make it bloom, all that will do is make it get bushier.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Well that's *really* disappointing news  I kept saying to myself when I'd see new growth, oh it'll be blooming soon.. so much for that thought. Not sure why they are even sold for a viv boasting about how its one of their favorites if they won't bloom in one. I'll leave it in there for now until I can find a flowering plant that I like to take its place.

Anyone have any suggestions on one that's pretty and will flower often?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You might try Groundhog....they are just "his" kind of plants....a PM would be as you know, most efficient...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want something that will bloom go with Episcias, Begonias, Sinningias, etc. I would be more than glad to send you some cuttings for a very reasonable price that are very easy to root and get to flower IN a viv.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Epicias are a favorite of mine they bloom easily and have big leaves for cover,plus the typical color of the leaves makes darts visible, the rhizome begonias are good as well for cover, some get really big but easily managed. The "angel wing" begonias are very tolerant but can get stalky and need to be trimmed back. This is my experience obviously will vary with plant type etc.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

So I'm not sure if anyone remembers.. but I posted about my streptocarpella not flowering. Planted it in my viv in March as just a little sad sprig of a trimming. It GREW.. had to trim it a few times but when I emailed the seller about it not flowering, he suggested giving it a trim, said it might put it in shock and cause it to flower. And did I give that poor plant a trim of its lifetime lmao. That was back towards the end of June.

Then posted here asking about it. Was informed they don't like to flower in vivs. I planned on taking it out. But left it because I liked its greenery..

(Breaks into song, "must be doing something right") lol cuz it bloomed!!! It's one vine of flowers but hey.. I'm happy!! Lol I tried taking a pic but I can't get a good pic. It keeps coming out blurry.

It bloomed way at the top so maybe it needed stronger lighting? Or that big trimming a few months ago helped? Or I just got lucky 

Anyway, just wanted to share


----------

